# Send me Object Characters to try and draw!



## Hambrew (Feb 27, 2020)

I was recently chained to the Krita logo. The only way I can enjoy my life stuck to this art program is to draw stuff with it. I am physically incapable of drawing realistic things, though.

And that's where *YOU* come in!
As the title would suggest, I will be taking requests to attempt to draw object characters.



Spoiler: Rules:



*I will not accept NSFW or any non-object character (anime, or a "humanized object") requests. *If you need to see examples, check the other version on reddit!


----------



## Hambrew (May 29, 2020)

ok so nobody wants me to draw an object character for them


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 29, 2020)

I was thinking in sometihng NSFW, but you're not doing it.
What's the fun in that?

Now I'm thinking... tempBOT is technically an object.
Can you draw me riding him? Like literally riding tempBOT into space!


----------



## Hambrew (May 30, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Now I'm thinking... tempBOT is technically an object.
> *Can you draw me riding him?* Like literally riding tempBOT into space!


yeah no there's no way I can draw you; I literally can only do object characters. I'ma do just tempbot tho after hours of thinking


----------



## Hambrew (May 30, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> *Now I'm thinking... tempBOT is technically an object.*
> Can you draw me riding him? Like literally riding tempBOT into space!





i made it look like he's not too happy with ur choice, but i did it
i wasn't able to get the hair down to a T, but the face is still fine


----------



## x65943 (May 30, 2020)

I want you to draw the new SpaceX ship as an object character


----------



## Hambrew (May 31, 2020)

x65943 said:


> I want you to draw the new SpaceX ship as an object character


bom



you're gonna need to tweak tempstyler to be able to actually see the arms and stuff


----------



## x65943 (May 31, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> bom
> View attachment 211371
> you're gonna need to tweak tempstyler to be able to actually see the arms and stuff


I use light theme so I could actually see it pretty well


----------



## Hambrew (May 31, 2020)

x65943 said:


> I use light theme so I could actually see it pretty well


cool!


----------



## Stealphie (May 31, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> bom
> View attachment 211371
> you're gonna need to tweak tempstyler to be able to actually see the arms and stuff


Ha. I use dark mode. Not dark dark mode.
Also draw Heavy's Primary Weapon, from TF2


----------



## 6adget (May 31, 2020)

so, i almost didnt write this because most of the time people make every excuse possible why this wouldn't work for them. but here goes. i was a professional tattoo artist for a little over 20 years in Vegas. i have apprenticed my fair share of people who wanted to make a living by way of art. its actually kinda easy, just a lot of work. if you want to work with paper, get yourself a ton of tracing paper. trace everything you see until you puke. if you want to use krita, throw a new layer over what you want to learn to draw, and trace it until you puke out of your ears. if you trace something enough times you will start to be able to draw it at any angle or perspective.  now, this is the part where you tell me why this wouldn't work for you.


----------



## Hambrew (May 31, 2020)

they mostly get finished in one go:
take a look at the reddit version, hosted by this guy called blappit3003 who totally isn't just me


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 22, 2020)

How about a gun?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2020)

Missing Texture


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 22, 2020)

My group of friends used to do doodle/comics about "cube guy" basically a stick dude with a cube head.  

If you're bored and want to play around with that character feel free. Lol. My favorite was a pirate themed cube guy. 

Missing No. might be interesting too.  Just throwing ideas out there


----------



## Hambrew (Sep 22, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> How about a gun?





Azerus_Kun said:


> Missing Texture





TheCasualties said:


> My group of friends used to do doodle/comics about "cube guy" basically a stick dude with a cube head.
> 
> If you're bored and want to play around with that character feel free. Lol. My favorite was a pirate themed cube guy.
> 
> Missing No. might be interesting too.  Just throwing ideas out there


thanks for reviving the post. I'm on it!!!


----------



## Hambrew (Sep 22, 2020)

Gun (UltraSUPRA)




 
Missing Texture (Azerus_Kun)

cube guy is comin soon, but I'm not sure if an object character.​


----------

